# can someone help me



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just picked up my rifle, It is a savage model 10 predator, the stock is realtree hardwoods camo and the barrel is black, it has the accutrigger and a hidden magazine. the manufactures ID# is 18835, can anyone tell me the twist rate of this rifle and what year model it is. It is a brand new rifle but the guy at the shop didnt know anything. Thanks. Also I am having a hard time getting my scope mounted on it, I have a redhead pursit 3-9-40 with the illuminated reticle and the bolt handle is hitting the scope and not letting me work the action. any recomendations, this is my first bolt action rifle.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The simplest way to find the twist is to put a patch in a cleaning rod so it fits tight and measure the distance that it takes to do one complete turn of the cleaning rod. It will get you close. The age of the rifle is not something tell any thing about.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are your rings both the same height?

What caliber?

As far as the date of manufacture go to their website www.savagearms.com and under customer service there is a place to contact them. with a serial # they can tell you when it was made.


----------



## Divide_ed (Dec 16, 2010)

To find the twist rate of a barrel put a cleaning rod with an oiled patch in the bore part way, mark the top of the rod with a sharpie and at the end of the barrel. Push the rod in watching it turn with the twist. When your mark returns to the top (1 twist) mark at the end of the barrel agian. Push the rod through to the chamber then pull it out. Measure the distance between the marks that you put at the end of your barrel that is the distance the rod traveled to complete 1 twist or the barrel rate of twist. sounds like you need higher mounts for the scope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.204 and 22-250 both have a 1in 12 twist .223 has a 1in9 twist and a .243 has a 1in 9.25 twist


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I put on a smaller scope and its not hitting, but This scope sucks, I will have a coyote special in a couple days


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoovertx4 from your picture it appears you need a higher set of rings. What objective lens is your scope? The Coyote Special has a 40 mm obj. You may still need to get a Medium Height set of rings for proper bolt clearance. As YD said I would contact Savage Arms Monday and give them the serial number and they should be able to answer all your questions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet, just think how many more coyotes and fox you can shoot now.......if they don't smell the smoke first.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

HEY YD 7 months and 9 days come to think of it. Wifey says I am way ahead on my spending though. LOL


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I need to give up the smokes, I never smoke while hunting though.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If there is not a difference in mounting holes in the mounts they may need to be reversed is the only option that has not been addressed. Just a thought.


----------

